# Nursing Jobs



## koala (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi all. We are Aussies relocating to Dubai with my husbands job. I would like to work part time (we have three young kids). I am a theatre nurse. Is this possible and where should I apply? Also, how long does the drive take from Jumeirah to Mussafah? And is the GEM school in Jebal Ali a suitable primary school? It seems more affordable! Or do you have another suggestion? Thanks to you for your replies.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You may be able to find part time but it will not be easy. The nursing industry does not get paid well here overall and there is a long list of people who seem to be willing to come here for these low salaries and long hours. The company has to have a reason to pay for a visa for someone who is only going to work part time when they can get someone who will work full time and not have to hire and pay for another visa for another worker to make up those hours that part timer is not working. If you are a specialized nurse, you never know. Suggest applying, applying, applying. Apply directly with the hospitals and not through recruiters. 

There have been many posts about the schools. Not sure if the jebal ali has been discussed but do suggest doing a search. 

If you have not read the sticky that says, read before posting, suggest go and read it.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

koala said:


> Hi all. We are Aussies relocating to Dubai with my husbands job. I would like to work part time (we have three young kids). I am a theatre nurse. Is this possible and where should I apply? Also, how long does the drive take from Jumeirah to Mussafah? And is the GEM school in Jebal Ali a suitable primary school? It seems more affordable! Or do you have another suggestion? Thanks to you for your replies.


Are you referring to Mussafah in Abu Dhabi (well, that's the only Mussafah that I know)? If that's the case, it will take at least 1hr 30 minutes to get there, depending on traffic. There are quite a lot of trucks in that area, which slows traffic down even more.

As Jynx has said, employers are not that keen on part-time workers. The cost of a visa wipes out the benefits of hiring a part-timer, particularly as there are always workers willing to move to the UAE and work full-time for far less than you would be willing to. However, I would still encourage you to contact the local hospitals - you may get lucky.


----------



## koala (Dec 12, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> You may be able to find part time but it will not be easy. The nursing industry does not get paid well here overall and there is a long list of people who seem to be willing to come here for these low salaries and long hours. The company has to have a reason to pay for a visa for someone who is only going to work part time when they can get someone who will work full time and not have to hire and pay for another visa for another worker to make up those hours that part timer is not working. If you are a specialized nurse, you never know. Suggest applying, applying, applying. Apply directly with the hospitals and not through recruiters.
> 
> There have been many posts about the schools. Not sure if the jebal ali has been discussed but do suggest doing a search.
> 
> If you have not read the sticky that says, read before posting, suggest go and read it.


Thanks for the help.


----------

